# Problem z najświeższym update'm.

## Grzesiek

Witajcie.

Mam problem z przeprowadzeniem najnowszej aktualizacji systemu. Wczoraj, 11 sierpnia, wyszło mnustwo pakietów stabilnych do KDE 3.5.7. Dzisiaj chciałem zrobić, w związku z tym, aktualizację systemu i nie wiem czy ona się powiedzie. O co chodzi? Po wpisaniu 

```
emerge -pvuD world
```

 system wyświetla mi chęć zainstaowania pakietów, które są blokowane, a które należą do KDE w niższej wersji niż 3.5.7 np. do 3.5.6-r1. O dziwo ten sam pakiet tylko w wyższej wersji niczego nie blokuje.

Oto przykład:

```

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7 [3.5.5-r1] USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5-r1] USE="hal samba -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r2 [3.5.5] USE="-arts -branding% -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1)

```

Nie chcę stracić systemu, który teraz jest idealnie dograny i pięknie działa bo siedziałem nad nim zbyt długo, żeby znów to powtarzać. Napiszę jeszcze, że nie mam ustawionych KEYWORDS na ~x86. Mój system przyjmuje tylko stabilne pakiety.

I co tu zrobić?   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

GrzesiekLast edited by Grzesiek on Sun Aug 12, 2007 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

proponuję

```

emerge -C <te_pakiety_co_blokują_z_serii_3.6.x> && emerge -uD world

```

----------

## Grzesiek

Ta metoda nie da rady. Właśnie chodzi o to, że ten pakiet w wersji 3.5.6-r1 nie jest jeszcze zainstalowany czyli nie da się go usunąć.

Zainstalowane są pakiety z KDE w wersji 3.5.5 z rozdzielonych ebuildów.

Próbowałem zamaskować blokujący pakiet wpisująć do package.mask

```

<kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7

```

Czyli system nie powinien chcieć instalować tego w niższych wersjach ale nie działa.

----------

## Redhot

Mam to samo :/

Nie mam teraz czasu sie tym bawic, dopiero jutro.

Jak ktos ma pomysly to prosze pisac.

BTW. To moj pierwszy problem z Gentoo od 6 miesięcy  :Smile: Last edited by Redhot on Sun Aug 12, 2007 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wuja

 *Grzesiek wrote:*   

> Ta metoda nie da rady. Właśnie chodzi o to, że ten pakiet w wersji 3.5.6-r1 nie jest jeszcze zainstalowany czyli nie da się go usunąć.
> 
> 

 

Ale tam jest podane, że pakiet poniżej 3.5.6-r1 blokuje.

Odinstaluj najpierw kdesktop i ewntualnie coś co jeszcze blokuje (nie patrz na numerki) i potem daj 

```
emerge -pvuD world
```

 +emerge <to co odinstalowaleś ręcznie a nie zostalo uwzględnione zależnościami>.

Zauważ, że w wyniku masz podane, że chce updatować kdesktop z Twojej wersji a potem, nie uwzględniając tego że już będzie zupdatowany pluje, że blokuje. To taka mała niedoróbka.

----------

## Arfrever

 *wuja wrote:*   

> To taka mała niedoróbka.

 

Błąd 172812.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Grzesiek

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *Grzesiek wrote:*   Ta metoda nie da rady. Właśnie chodzi o to, że ten pakiet w wersji 3.5.6-r1 nie jest jeszcze zainstalowany czyli nie da się go usunąć.
> 
>  
> 
> Ale tam jest podane, że pakiet poniżej 3.5.6-r1 blokuje.
> ...

 

No to czeka mnie back up systemu bo nie wiadomo czy przy ponownej instalacji kdesptop system nie będzie się pluł, że jakiś pakiet jest zablokowany.  :Smile:  Własnie. Jak dobrze zrobić backup systemu? 

Ja robię po prostu tak:

-> Bootuję płytkę Minimal Gentoo.

-> Montuję partycję z systemem i drugą partycją na backup.

-> Pakuję tarem całe drzewo 

```
tar -cvf backup.tar /mnt/gentoo/*
```

-> Czekam na koniec  :Smile: 

Pytam tak z ciekawości bo właściwie nigdy nie robiłem odzyskiwania systemu z takiego archiwum hehe.

----------

## znal

nie trzeba nawet rebootować systemu  :Smile: 

np. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523496-highlight-stage4.html

a ogólnie jest więcej tematów na forum nt. backupu

----------

## Grzesiek

Dziękuję. Ten skrypcik bardzo mi się przydał. Backup już zrobiony. Teraz trzeba zacząć aktualizować system. Będzie trochę wypocin pewnie z tymi blokadami pakietów.   :Cool: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

